
Hackers Threaten to Leak 9/11 Files That Will ‘Top Snowden’s Finest Work’ - mariedm
https://sputniknews.com/us/201901021071162517-dark-overlord-9-11-leak-threat/
======
charlesism
I notice sputniknews.com is owned and operated by the Russian government†. I
suppose one could say the same for the BBC, but this story does seem rather
tabloidy.

†
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_(news_agency)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sputnik_\(news_agency\))

